
What Development skills do you think you will you learn this year? - leebrandt
One of the things I love about being a developer is constantly learning. What skills do you plan on learning this year?
======
mindcrime
I'm going to be continuing to spend more time on learning R, (re) learning
Python, and learning some more parts of the Python ecosystem like Numpy,
Scipy, Pandas, Scikit-learn, etc. I'm also planning to spend some time on
Prolog. And if there's time left over, I want to at least dabble in Scala a
bit more and learn to use Figaro.

------
willstepp
Really excited about learning Elixir+Phoenix, possibly React too.

